# Trying to find Audience intermission recall bell effect



## calwalker1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello all,
I know that there is another post going on at the moment where someone is asking about sorting out the PA system they have for an audience re-call at the end of intermission. However we don't have a PA amp, I am just looking for the sound effect to play before a performance to get the audience in and also to get them quiet (our new space is not 100% finished and is quite echoey so I suspect it is going to be tricky to get the audience settled) so I am looking for the little 4-note chime effect that I've heard in larger theatres, does anyone have any good links as I haven't found much on the regular SFX sites and the googles.

Regards
Cal


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 15, 2012)

Take a look on this page. The "Four note chime - ascending" (or descending) may be what you are looking for. Also, you could try using GarageBand or an electric keyboard to make your own exactly as you want it.

EDIT: Forgot the link. http://www.ntcinc.com/ntc_vendors/audio_TOA_files/content/mod0003.htm


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 16, 2012)

Those ascending and descending tones are so familiar...

<ascending>
Qantas advises that Flight QF401 to Melbourne is now boarding through gate lounge 3
<descending>

Whether you want your theatre to sound like an airport is your call...


----------



## jonliles (Apr 17, 2012)

Or like the 3 note call sign for a Broadcast Network> NBC's chime is g3 e4 c4...or maybe it is up one octave. Incidentently, it is the abbreviation for it's original parent company - GEC, or General Electric Company.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw a 3 chime system live this weekend and was really impressed. It was similar to a little xylophone and carried all the way across the lobby and over the voices of the people without needing any amplification. It was pretty surprising. So it may be worth looking for something like that and doing it live when needed.

Scroll to the bottom of this thread for an example/ other ideas within the thread

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...operations/19380-end-intermission-chimes.html


----------



## GradyH (Apr 17, 2012)

The ascending/descending chimes are fantastic. Thanks for the link! In my theatre, the only way to corral the audience is by going in to the lobby and flick the light switch on and off.... Need to get control of that to the booth (it's really lame when you see the guy right there doing it). These chimes will definitely help.


----------



## hslighting (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive been looking into a new end of intermission solution. At my high school we usually flash the house lights. Aside from being a bit tacky, it isnt always recognized. I once had a guy yell to me (in our open air booth) from across the theatre "Does that mean we are supposed to sit down?!" to which I had to respond with a thumbs up.
Now for the crowds in the lobby we really have trouble. Usually the ushers begin herding in groups and some follow. After that there is usually still a large group in the lobby. Then the ushers usually shut one of each set of doors and some get the message. Eventually, a few minutes over schedule, i get a random usher to go scream an announcement in the hallway (not very classy). 
So i was wondering if anyone has a system that is elegant but still obvious enough to be understood by all patrons, like a combo of bells and voice announcement. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jun 27, 2012)

We have an usher wander through the lobby with one of these:


----------



## dancarden (Jun 27, 2012)

we used to use a bell exactly like the one sk8rsdad has posted. its noisy and can hurt the ears a little which i think helped. people took to their seats because they didnt want to hear it again.


----------



## marmer (Jun 27, 2012)

Again with the dinner chimes!  Trio Zenergy Chime - For Small Hands Cheap. Classy. Done!


----------



## pianoman55 (Jul 27, 2012)

Agreed about the "NBC" Chime (I believe it's actually G4 - E5 - C5, or something in that range). They use that at the Broadhurst Theatre in NYC, works like a charm. 

I like having a sound more than flashing house lights, just make sure the audience will hear it!


----------



## wiscolighting (Aug 15, 2012)

Back in high school we had the circuit with a set of lobby lights seperated from the rest of the lobby lights so you could flash the lobby without it going completely dark from the booth... we would do that then wait and a few minutes later flash house to 50% a few times and for people who didnt get the message we would the go to 50% and stay there untill we went to black or 20% or whatever we programmed it in the board...having all of that run to dimmers can make it a lot easier as it can all be cued which is what we did. I personally like lights a bit better than a tone or some sort of sound or announcement.


----------

